# HGH for rehabing busted up knee.....



## csully8080 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok so i will be starting rips soon and will be posting my results from time to time...Here is my deal, I am not a body builder or heavy lifter, i am an athlete who played prep basketball and college football..So now turning 35 I have had 3 meniscus tears and one micro fracture surgery, needless to say my knee sucks and I might be looking at more surgery maybe with in the next year...I know hgh wont regrow my meniscus but i am hoping that it strengthens whats left and lubes up the knee....So for me HGH is about being able to get my knee feeling better as well as the other benefits.. I will not be running any other gear with the rips,  I never have but who knows as getting older is a bitch....So i will be able to give you guys an idea of what they can do by themselves and hopefully it will be good news....

Stay tuned


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 17, 2012)

Didn't you post something here about this previous, and someone suggested deca to take with the the gh? Deca adds fluid to your joint space, but you need to take test with it bevause it will shut down your hpta. Also caber for any deca sides


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 17, 2012)

yes someone did mention that to me but i am not ready to jump into taking test yet,  just thought it would be interesting to see what hgh on its own could do.  I do not want to jump into everything all at once,   I will try gh by its self if it seems to help great if not maybe i will start adding to it.  I have to research about Deca and test before i think about going with it,  as it is now do not know much about it....


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 17, 2012)

Gh will be a lot lot slower, expect to be on it for at least 9 months


----------



## grind4it (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey man, I think thats awesome. I have used GH to help rehab a shoulder issue; but to your point i have run a lot of other compounds with the GH. obviously, this makes it impossible to say the Gh was the result of my positive results; with any real certainty. 

Please keep us posted. 
How many IU are you going to run?


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 18, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Hey man, I think thats awesome. I have used GH to help rehab a shoulder issue; but to your point i have run a lot of other compounds with the GH. obviously, this makes it impossible to say the Gh was the result of my positive results; with any real certainty.
> 
> Please keep us posted.
> How many IU are you going to run?




just going to do 2ius 5 on 2 off and see what happens.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 18, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> just going to do 2ius 5 on 2 off and see what happens.....



thats not going to do much


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 18, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> thats not going to do much



what do you suggest?....Going with rips...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 18, 2012)

well if you are not on them already you going to need to build up to a higher dose. but once you have a few kits, id do 1ui for 3wks, 2iu for 4-5wks and than move to 3iu ED.

your going to need to be on ED or 6 on, 1 off.  I would consider ghrp 2 also, only for keeping up natural production/releases.  if your dosing 100mcg 30min before each gh pin a vial should last 23-28 days and for 18 bux each its not killing your wallet. 

this will allow for natty releases, which get somewhat surpressed once you start with rips.  


When zeek was still here he mentioned that he was using up to 10-12 iu to heal an injury he had.  He's a GH junkie but you get the point, 2iu 5on,2off isnt going to provide that type of benefit.  you will need much more.  that lower dose will be for well being, tad bit of fatloss, recovery.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 18, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> well if you are not on them already you going to need to build up to a higher dose. but once you have a few kits, id do 1ui for 3wks, 2iu for 4-5wks and than move to 3iu ED.
> 
> your going to need to be on ED or 6 on, 1 off.  I would consider ghrp 2 also, only for keeping up natural production/releases.  if your dosing 100mcg 30min before each gh pin a vial should last 23-28 days and for 18 bux each its not killing your wallet.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice...what if i add a lil test too,  is test something i can run a long time with gh?


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 18, 2012)

Depending on your goals, u could just do a low dose of test and a low dose of deca...cuz u r doing this for recovery...not to get huge and builder crazy muscle. I would say 16 weeks of 300 mgs of deca and test would be ok.

But like bro up too said the HGH will help with the recovert, but its not as fast acting as steroids. A HGH cycle is a minimum f six months to 9 months. But the rips are potent so like home boy said start with one, then up to 2, then to to three....I don't think u would have to go any higher than three cuz the rips are very potent. 3 ii of rips is like 5 iu or pharmaceutical grade HGH.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 20, 2012)

I am getting the impression you have done quite a bit of research on this.

Zeek was the GH guru and swore by it, but given that he proved himself to have his own agenda we can't really take what he said as gospel. Nonetheless I'm ordering some; same reason but more extreme - I'm a fucking lot older than you.

From all the research I have done I'm agreeing with what is said above - 3ius daily minimum to achieve injury recovery, a long process - six, maybe nine months. But highly likely to work. 

If you combine with test it's more effective, but taking test means your body tries to maintain stasis - in other words if you're taking the equivalent of your normal production then your normal production shuts down, so that your levels remain the same. This isn't why they call it Testosterone *Replacement* Therapy, but it's how it works out. So you have to make the call : do you want to be supra physiological, because there's no point in just being at the normal level? For me it's great, but it's really an informed choice you have to make.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 21, 2012)

who is taking t4 with gh? reading that you do and that you don't.....where are all the wicked smart fuckers out there?


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 22, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> who is taking t4 with gh? reading that you do and that you don't.....where are all the wicked smart fuckers out there?



sorry was a few deep when i wrote that......


----------

